# Tour Stage 10: 194k



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

Let the attacks begin! With Wiggo's massive ITT, he looks to be the sure favorite. He put so much time into...well, everyone, there will be furious attacks. Just who will survive?

Stage 10 has a Cat2, the first HC of le Tour, and Cat3. Then a nice descent. Evans and Nibali are known for the downhill prowess, but I doubt the Sky train will allow them to get away. This leaves breakaways. Will RadioShack try something? We havent seen Voeckler yet. Hoogerland? Is he even in the race this year?


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Evans in an uphill sprint.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Vino!


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Hoogerland crashed and Voekcler is out of shape.


----------



## allison (Apr 19, 2006)

Gallopin perhaps? I'd say Kloeden but I don't think he can get/stay away. Gilbert or Chavanel might try, but thinking no dice (again). GC won't change for top 5.

Who's going to take the intermediate sprint (from the bunch)? I say Goss gets it, maybe Cav sits it out. Sagan probably a few points. Break-away will get the "big" points. 

Sagan may also go for a few points on the stage if he misses out on intermediate. Not saying he'll win it.


----------



## wtfbbq (Apr 5, 2012)

robdamanii said:


> Evans in an uphill sprint.


Not a bad prediction. Evans to attack the HC and try to hold it to the line. He'll want the stage regardless.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I think the main contenders will finish in a small group. I'll go for Cadel.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

I'm hoping for early attacks by main contenders. Watch out for Evans and Nibali trying to isolate Wiggo and Froome and get gaps on the downhills. Grand Colombier is technical and there is no flat between it and the finish.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

RS should try something. They have nothing to lose.

I am going to hate myself in the morning, but might LL take a little shot at it? The HC climb is long enough for to get his legs warmed up.

VdB says he'll give it a go.

IMO, a lot of directors will throw what they can at the HC to see what sticks. I look for SKY to be under MUCH pressure.

Wouldnt be surprised to see Hoogerland go.

Euskatel will def. put someone in the break. 

Moncoutie to try and save face for Cofidis?

Scarponi, anyone?


----------



## Buzzard (Sep 7, 2004)

VdB, Evans, and hopefully Schleck finds his legs. But I don't see anything sticking against this Sky train. I'm just curious how this Froome/Wiggins dynamic is going to play out. Hoping for some action on the descents. Kinda doubt it, though.


----------



## dougydee (Feb 15, 2005)

Liquigas could do worse than trying to set a high pace early and get Sagan over the first climb without the other sprinters so he can get max points on the intermediate sprint. All the points he can get will help him try to keep the green till paris.
Cadel and Nibali will hopefully have a couple of others to work with on the descent of the grand colombier to gap wiggins and try to stay away to the finish. Its a big ask but also a big reward if it pays off.
It shapes up as a pretty good stage to watch.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

*Radio Shack*

Radio Shack was riding strong for the first week. I don't know how much of a mess the team is . . . Like John Henry said, what have they got to lose? 

Chris Horner for the win.


----------



## DZfan14 (Jul 6, 2009)

An interesting little break forming. Sagan, Voigt, DZ, Millar, Voekler and Casar. I really shouldn't be at work!


----------



## DZfan14 (Jul 6, 2009)

Ok, it's a huge break.... 23 riders...

Burghardt and Cummings (BMC); Popovych and Voigt (RNT): Arashiro (EUC): Martinez (EUS); Sagan (LIQ); Scarponi (LAM); Millar and Zabriskie (GRS); Peraud (ALM); Jeandesboz (SAU); Horrach (KAT); Casar, Hutarovich and Ladagnous (FDJ); Sanchez (RAB); Kroon and Morkov (STB); Fofonov and Grivko (AST); Devenyns (OPQ); and Gerrans and Goss (OGE)


----------



## austincrx (Oct 22, 2008)

Sanchez, assuming his wrist is feeling okay. He's my pick (and I guess I cheated a little cause he's in the break).


----------



## grandprix (Jul 8, 2012)

Race radio says 25. 2 from BMC. And Scarponi at +10:something, so I doubt the peloton will let it get too far out, but of course the Colombier is coming.

Strange break. Why Sky wouldn't put someone into it is curious.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

And Burghardt gets the butter-fingers award for the day.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

finally an interesting stage!

hope my dvr catches it all...


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

That climb is awesome--love the narrow roads. Looks like the break just reeled LL Sanchez. Group of 4 including Sanchez, TommyV, Devenyns, & Scarponi. This is getting interesting!


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

Looks like some testing by Nibali and Evans on the descent.

Did Evans purposely take that corner wide so those following got into trouble or did Evans just make a mistake and recover? It apparently caused the Sky rider to lock his rear wheel and flat unless it was going flat first and that's why he didn't make the corner.


----------



## juno (Jul 18, 2008)

Brilliant move by Liquigas. Hope it works, made the stage interesting anyway!


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

I'd love to see Jens drop that break back and win.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Starting to hate sky....


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Why is radioshack doing work? Noone should do anything until sky starts to wear down.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

grrrrr. im in class until 4:30 today. do i read the race or wait and watch tonight?


----------



## grandprix (Jul 8, 2012)

foto said:


> Why is radioshack doing work? Noone should do anything until sky starts to wear down.


Sky is wearing down, at least for the day.

And now the mighty Jens comes up...


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Go TV!


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

Holy carp--that's some good racing!

Jens!!!!


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

paredown said:


> Holy carp--that's some good racing!
> 
> Jens!!!!


If Jens doesn't get most aggressive rider today, then the ASO needs a nut-punch.


----------



## grandprix (Jul 8, 2012)

Great justice to see the guy who does most of the work on the day, take the stage. Very rare.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Real guts!


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

I really would like to have seen evans go with nibali and really put pressure on.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

foto said:


> I really would like to have seen evans go with nibali and really put pressure on.


Me too but I think he knew it wouldnt work.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

ASO needs a nut punch.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

grandprix said:


> Great justice to see the guy who does most of the work on the day, take the stage. Very rare.


I agree. I'm usually a little more patient than some people here concerning riders conserving energy and using tactics to win but it pissed me off when Devenyns attacked. He was the one guy that literally sat at the back of the group for the entire break and did no work at all (at least that I saw). Voeckler worked the hardest today and deserved that win. 

That was a hell of a ride by Jens.


----------



## KenS (Jan 28, 2004)

thechriswebb said:


> I agree. I'm usually a little more patient than some people here concerning riders conserving energy and using tactics to win but it pissed me off when Devenyns attacked. He was the one guy that literally sat at the back of the group for the entire break and did no work at all (at least that I saw). Voeckler worked the hardest today and deserved that win.
> 
> That was a hell of a ride by Jens.


+1 on both points.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

thechriswebb said:


> Me too but I think he knew it wouldnt work.


It didn't work because it was solo. Porte pulled it back by himself at tempo because Nibs had to go alone.

If Evans and maybe JVDB went with him, either they would have stayed away, or Sky would have had to really burn some matches to catch them.

Letting Sky just set tempo as one at a time takes a dig is not going to work. Hoping Sky cracks is not a plan.

We saw that in the Giro this year, waiting for Ryder to crack was the plan of all the "other" favorites...


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

Great finish. Jens was Jens and Tommy got a well earned stage.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

foto said:


> It didn't work because it was solo. Porte pulled it back by himself at tempo because Nibs had to go alone.
> 
> If Evans and maybe JVDB went with him, either they would have stayed away, or Sky would have had to really burn some matches to catch them.
> 
> ...



I don't think they would have made it today. Evans said that he definitely plans to attack Wiggins in the mountains; I think he plans to let Sky control things for a while and get tired. Tomorrow might be a better day for him. JVDB and Nibali both used some energy today that Evans didn't and Sky had to do some work today chasing. Perhaps an attack on the downhill tomorrow before the uphill finish might be the way to go?


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Maybe. Tomorrow will be a hard day. hoping for more fire works from GC.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Eeeesh.

Sitting here in cardiac class sneaking a peek at results.

TV????


----------



## flyrunride (May 2, 2012)

grandprix said:


> Great justice to see the guy who does most of the work on the day, take the stage. Very rare.


+1 and Jens was amazing too. I hope there will be more attacks tomorrow.... a combination of Nibali/Evans would be nice


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> Eeeesh.
> 
> Sitting here in cardiac class sneaking a peek at results.
> 
> TV????


Yes! It was a chips-are-in, balls-are-out ride by Voeckler for the stage win. Awesome.

(Pardon my french, but I believe french is appropriate here.)


----------



## gusmahler (Apr 7, 2012)

Why wasn't RSNT wearing yellow helmets?


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

gusmahler said:


> Why wasn't RSNT wearing yellow helmets?


The rule is optional, and they opted not to.

Personally, i think yellow should be reserved for the leader, and they look like crap, too.


----------



## ewarnerusa (Oct 11, 2007)

foto said:


> The rule is optional, and they opted not to.
> 
> Personally, i think yellow should be reserved for the leader, and they look like crap, too.


I wondered why no yellow helmets on RSNT too because I thought for this year the optional was made manditory? Thus the first appearance of yellow "cycling caps" by the leaders of the team classification in many many years. Not that I have any personal experience with cycling beyond about 10 years ago. But that is what I thought I heard.


----------



## gusmahler (Apr 7, 2012)

So Sky chose the yellow helmets last week? Lol.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

Evans has to know that tomorrow is his best chance after a hard day today. If he can't take time out of Wiggins tomorrow on that last climb finish, It's probably not happening.

Great ride by Vockler although I have to say, I was yelling for voight to carch him.

exciting day.

Len


----------



## The Tedinator (Mar 12, 2004)

God bless Nibali and Scarponi! No all day wheel sucking <cough, Cadel, cough> from them! Chapeau to TV and Jens Voigt.

Amazing tempo riding by Richie Porte.


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

I know it's a tad cliche to say Jens did something amazing, but damn was that a thrilling ride! Think the only way today could have been a little bit cooler was if Liqui could have sent someone with Sagan to assist on the sprint, and again during Nibali's attack.

TV made it much harder to dislike him. That was impressive, and a very well deserved victory (but dude get some proper fitting bibs)


----------



## editedforsafety (May 8, 2011)

All but two teams agreed on the yellow helmets. Not sure who the other team is. I think it's pretty silly to have the team wearing yellow helmets, so I'm glad Radioshack opted out.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

EuroSVT said:


> I know it's a tad cliche to say Jens did something amazing, but damn was that a thrilling ride! Think the only way today could have been a little bit cooler was if Liqui could have sent someone with Sagan to assist on the sprint, and again during Nibali's attack.
> 
> TV made it much harder to dislike him. That was impressive, and a very well deserved victory (but dude get some proper fitting bibs)


Jens is a powerhouse and really fun to watch. But I am not sure he is really the smartest racer out there.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

foto said:


> Jens is a powerhouse and really fun to watch. But I am not sure he is really the smartest racer out there.


Well he's not dumb, after so many years out there.

But... smartest racer out there... my nomination goes to Sammy Sanchez, who sadly had to abandon today. It was heartbreaking watching him cry as he sat in the road.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Creakyknees said:


> Well he's not dumb, after so many years out there.
> 
> But... smartest racer out there... my nomination goes to Sammy Sanchez, who sadly had to abandon today. It was heartbreaking watching him cry as he sat in the road.


Today? You are a little behind, he abandoned on Sunday.

I agree, Sammy Sanchez is great to watch. Jens could have made something of today if he didn't just attack attack attack.


----------



## Buzzard (Sep 7, 2004)

Just finished watching the stage. Easily the best of the Tour so far. Awesome efforts by Jens, Nibali and VdB. Great win for TV. That guy really has no quit in him. Sagan is such a bad ass, staying with the break and then turning himself inside out for his team leader.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

That ride off the Grand Columbier by Nibali and Sagan was easily the best moment of this year's Tour thus far. 
Seeing Jensie coming back up was great too. And Voeckler's range of facial expressions is a solid third.


----------



## FlandersFields (Jul 16, 2010)

RSNT. You sad bunch. Defending your 5th place in the the first mountain stage. Sad.


----------

